# ما تفسير من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا؟



## صهيب* (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*أنا هو القيامة و الحياة من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا*
*ما تفسيرها؟ وهل تعني أن من لا يؤمن بيسوع من الفقراء أمثالي لن يحيوا؟*


----------



## طحبوش (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اليوم وأنا أتصفح المنتدى قرأت هذه الانجيلية*

*ما تفسيرها؟ وهل تعني أن من لا يؤمن بيسوع من الفقراء أمثالي لن يحيو
من لا يؤمن بالمسيح فهو لا يؤمن بالله الحي فكيف تدخل ملكوت الله و انت لا تؤمن به ؟؟؟؟؟

في اي مملكة لا تستطيع ان تكون فردا فيها ان لم كن تحت امرة الملك 
*


----------



## صهيب* (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اليوم وأنا أتصفح المنتدى قرأت هذه الانجيلية*

أتمنى أن تكون الأجوبة مدعمة بالدليل.. وان لا أواجه أسلوب المسلمين هنا أيضا حيث يبررون جرائم القرآن بأراء وتفسيرات شخصية لا دليل عليها


----------



## !ابن الملك! (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اليوم وأنا أتصفح المنتدى قرأت هذه الانجيلية*



صهيب* قال:


> *أنا هو القيامة و الحياة من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا*
> *ما تفسيرها؟ وهل تعني أن من لا يؤمن بيسوع من الفقراء أمثالي لن يحيوا؟*


 
اهلا بحضرتك ..
John 11:25 ​​قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا، ​

تفسيرها ..
اولا : كل انسان هو خاطئ .. ولكن الفرق بين انسان واخر .. هو ان البعض يقومون من سقطة الخطية .. والبعض الاخر لا يقوم ويستمر فى الخطية

لذا يجب على كل انسان ان يقوم من سقطته .. ولكن كيف ؟؟
الله هو الوحيد الذى له السلطان على ذلك .. فهو يقيم الانسان من موت الخطية للحياة مع الله
لذلك قال المسيح .. انا هو القيامة والحياة 

ثانيا : من يؤمن بالمسيح .. اى بعمل الله الفدائى .. اى يستفاد من المصالحة التى تمت بين الانسان والله بالمسيح .
اذن فهو قد قام وانتقل من حياة الخطية .. 
وبالرغم من ان كل البشر سيموتون .. الا ان هذا الانسان الذى غسل خطاياه بدم المسيح .. فبعد موته الجسدى .. سيحيا الحياة الابدية مع الله ( الى ما لا نهاية )
ولكن الانسان الذى لم يقبل عمل الفداء .. فسينفذ فيه حكم الموت والذى اصدره الله على ادم نتيجة الخطية .. الموت هنا هو جسدى وموت ابدى ..
وهذا هو شرح .. من امن بى ولو مات فسيحيا

ملخص ..
عن طريق المسيح .. ( والذى عن طريقه تمت المصالحة ) .. ينتقل الانسان بعد الموت الجسدى .. للحياة الابدية مع الله
من لا يقبل دم المسيح الكفارى .. فهو سيموت موت جسدى .. يتلوه موت ابدى ( اى الانفصال عن الله الى الابد فى الجهنم )​Matt 22:32​​أَنَا إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلهُ يَعْقُوبَ؟ لَيْسَ اللهُ إِلهَ أَمْوَاتٍ بَلْ إِلهُ أَحْيَاءٍ». 
وهذا دليل ان حتى ابراهيم موسى ويعقوب .. بالرغم من موتهم الجسدى .. الا انهم احياء ( حياة مع الله فى الابدية )​


----------



## My Rock (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اليوم وأنا أتصفح المنتدى قرأت هذه الانجيلية*

قدمنا الإجابة الكافية
يُغلق بسبب السفاهة و قلة الأدب التي تم حذفها ليبقى الموضوع مُفيد لكل قارئ و باحث عن الحق


----------

